# How to remove mast from a 36 foot sailboat ?



## soyuz (Oct 25, 2010)

My mast is 53 feet long and its bolted on the keel. The yard do have a crane but i want to make sure we do that right. what are the step we need to follow ???

thanks.
Mike.


----------



## cookwithgas (Oct 8, 2007)

Close your eyes and ask them to tell you when it is done.


----------



## soyuz (Oct 25, 2010)

haha


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Boat and Yacht Transport Part 1: Trucking | YachtPals.com
Sailboat Family: UnStepping the Mast

Check these links

I know the CS 36 from building and servicing. Your mast isn't actually bolted to the keel, but sits on a step that is bolted to structural grid and through-bolted to that aluminum step.

Take photos of everything JUST IN CASE YOU NEED THEM IN 6 MONTHS as reference.

You should plan a light wind day and have a couple of helpers (hopefully they have done this on their boats too). You'll need saw horses ashore, a mobile mast cart ashore or a support system to secure the mast on deck. Don't worry about the mast falling over if you disconnect all rigging, it has a semi-rigid column that will stand on it's own provided it is secured at the step and bears at the mast partners. *YOUR MANUAL WILL HAVE INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO DO THIS.* PM me is you don't have a manual and I will email one to you.

You might want to go aloft first to remove instruments to protect from crane damage.

First - *DISCONNECT ALL WIRING THAT RUNS INTO THE MAST IN THE LOCKER TO STARBOARD OF THE MAST.* This is a good time to make sure all the labels are there, relable the ones that aren't, and plan any related work to be done before mast goes back up.

2nd - remove sails, boom, vang, etc so you have a bare spar. Secure all below or ashore, the less deck clutter the better for this operation. Secure all halyards to mast & coil tails. Bungy cords work good temporarily.

3rd - pull all the cotter pins/locking rings in the turnbuckles (but not the ones that hold the turnbuckles to the clevis pins in the chainplates). At this point you can loosen the turnbuckles but do not disconnect from chainplates. If you have turnbuckle boots you can pull the pins on the chainplates, remove the boots and repin to chainplates. If you don't repin you may get turnbuckle damage to the deck from it moving around.

4th - remove any mast wedges that you can (CS used a thick rubber that wrapped around the mast to fill the gap)

5th - secure a line with a eye to the mast (a bowline works well) tight enough to control movement but not so tight it cannot run up the mast and over lights, pole cars, etc. The tail must be longer than the length from the eye to below the bottom of the mast. The excess is good to secure at the bottom with a couple of half hitches to give you more control of the mast when it is clear of the deck.

5th - run the eye up the mast with the crane (mouse the crane hook to prevent eye from coming off the hook) and secure around mast near the deck.

6th - pull all turnbuckle cotter and clevis pins

7th - signal crane operator to put load on crane, signal person below deck mast is lifting and to guide mast up and out without damageing bulkhead (carpet works great). Ideally you will guide mast out at partners and another helper will gather the shrouds & furling and secure them to mast as it lifts.

8th - once clear, crane will swing away from boat to lower to shore support or lower to deck supports.

9th - remove and label all rigging or leave on mast and secure to mast with periodic spacers to prevent chafe or damage to mast finish.

My pet preferences - dispose of all cotter pins/rings and use new ones when stepping (they are cheap); clean & lube all electrical connections, inspect all clevis pins, light bulbs, etc now rather than the spring; disassemble all turnbuckles to clean & lube, store turnbuckles in the boat in canvas or cloth (not a plastic bag) to protect against damage, loss or theft (yes that happens in boat yards); remove antennas and instruments; fresh water flush furling to manufacturer guidelines; clean & lube all tracks; inspect all mast lines, halyards & fittings. The more you can do now the less you will forget to do in the spring.

Make a list of everything that needs repair or replacement for a smooth spring step & launch.

Pulling the mast really is simple. This description is meant to methodically cover all the bases. If you and the crew can execute it flawlessly without yelling and screaming all the on-lookers will think you have done it a million times. Enjoy

By the way, where are you laying up for the winter?


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I'm sure if the yard has a crane they are familiar with unstepping masts but this is what we do. Disconnect all wiring and make sure they are all free to go up with the mast. Remove the boot from the deck fitting. Several days before you pull the stick check all the turnbuckles to make sure they will turn, spray some penetrating fluid on them and remove cotter pins. If you have furling headsails remove the sails and loosen/remove whatever you need to in order to access the turnbuckles, remove main, boom, vang, etc. Just prior to pulling we undue everything except the four lowers (if you have SSB remember to disconnect it from the backstay). When you are ready to lift it we have one person down below and one on deck to guide it up through the deck. Make sure the hook on the crane is wrapped with carpet to protect the mast and have sawhorses ready on the ground for the mast to lay on (with padding). I think that's about it)

rugosa beat me to it, and a more complete list too!


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Some CS36T's had hydraulic backstays, I remember a couple with hydraulic vangs too, if you have hydraulics follow manual for disconnect instructions


----------



## Captedl99 (Sep 21, 2012)

Take your Jib halyard and secure it at the bow and tension, now disconnect your fore stay.

Take the main halyard and secure at the stern and tension, now disconnect the back stay.

Loosen the shrouds and remove the lowers and or mids if fitted, leave the main uppers attached but keep very slack!

Secure a tag line around the mast as it exits the deck, this will be used to control the mast once clear of the boat.

Disconnect all your bolts securing the mast to the step, if possible disconnect all data cables and or lights at the mast step.

Have the crane take a slight load on the mast with the sling at the spreaders, if your a double spreader rig be sure the sling is better than 50% of the mast height.

Once the crane has the weight now disconnect the main uppers and the halyards.

Now go below and manage the mast from inside the boat as you have someone signal the crane to raise the mast slowly be sure it is lifting, once clear of the step have the crane stop and check all cables are disconnected.

Do not put any body part under the mast while suspended by the crane, if you need to work under the suspended mast place a block under the mast so it cannot fall on your fingers.

Good luck! just be very diligent about the procedure and it will go without hitch.

Ed


----------



## soyuz (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks guys thats exactly what i needed. You are right my mast is hooked to a plate on the floor. My english is poor so i dident know how that set up was called. I have a hydrolic backstay as well so its good to know. The boat will go at bas-caraquet in N-B and i did talk to the yard guys about removing the mast and i could tell they dont see to use doing this kind of operation (they rent a crane ect.). Thats the reason why i did ask advice here.

rugosa maybe you can help me i am planning a long voyage in two years, do you know any Cs 36T owner that did voyage alot with ther boats ?

Thanks.
Mike.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

soyuz said:


> thanks guys thats exactly what i needed. You are right my mast is hooked to a plate on the floor. My english is poor so i dident know how that set up was called. I have a hydrolic backstay as well so its good to know. The boat will go at bas-caraquet in N-B and i did talk to the yard guys about removing the mast and i could tell they dont see to use doing this kind of operation (they rent a crane ect.). Thats the reason why i did ask advice here.
> 
> rugosa maybe you can help me i am planning a long voyage in two years, do you know any Cs 36T owner that did voyage alot with ther boats ?
> 
> ...


Mike see if you can find a copy of "Travels with Yeti" say on Amazon. A book written by a couple who spent five years bluewater in a CS 36T.
Travels with Yeti: Hiram Connell: 9780976759089: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51H5V7iEnWL

As to mast removal, a suggestion is to put a piece of tape right above each turnbuckle so you can repeat your tune next season. usually works just right.

Remember to add breaking down the jib furler as needed to the list.


----------

